# Need help please!!



## deelady (Nov 7, 2008)

I just made a pizza dough and am about to let it rise but I don't need all the dough for tonight and would like to freeze the rest if posible.....question is to freeze it should I put what I don't need in the freezer now before it rises or after.....?? 

BIG Thanks!!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 7, 2008)

Absatively, deedadeedadeelady!


It also ships well with dry ice!


----------



## deelady (Nov 7, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Absatively, deedadeedadeelady!
> 
> 
> It also ships well with dry ice!


 


LOL 
WHAT????

And I would think you would rather me ship the finished results than just a ball of dough!!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey, if it's free, it's for me. If you don't mind - I'm just so shy, 
I didn't want to really stick my neck out all the way and get 


 down.


----------



## deelady (Nov 7, 2008)

crazy lady!!

Are you gonna help me or not???


----------



## miniman (Nov 7, 2008)

Well you can get frozen part baked bread - so you could freeze it or cook up the bases and freeze those.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 7, 2008)

Freeze the unneeded portion after the first rise.  It should be tightly wrapped and bagged.  Defrost fully in the refrigerater before using then let it ome to room temperature and do a second rise.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 7, 2008)

I deeed, I deeed. Do your kneeding, divide what you don't need and freeze it. When you thaw it, kneed it alittle again, and let it rise.
But you could make, (oh I don't know how to spell it) Pizza Fretz.
Some call them zepollis., with the left over dough. Deep fried like balls the size of meatballs, pizza dough let them drain alittle on newspaper of papertowel, then put some ganulated sugar, or powdered sugar in a paper bag, put zepollis in the bag, shake and eat hot/warm. Cold, they are called SINKERS and taste terrible -and the sugar is yik.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 7, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> I deeed, I deeed. Do your kneeding, divide what you don't need and freeze it. When you thaw it, kneed it alittle again, and let it rise.
> But you could make, (oh I don't know how to spell it) Pizza Fretz.
> Some call them zepollis., with the left over dough. Deep fried like balls the size of meatballs, pizza dough let them drain alittle on newspaper of papertowel, then put some ganulated sugar, or powdered sugar in a paper bag, put zepollis in the bag, shake and eat hot/warm. Cold, they are called SINKERS and taste terrible -and the sugar is yik.


 

oooh I so enjoy zeppole !


----------



## LadyCook61 (Nov 7, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Hey, if it's free, it's for me.
> 
> 
> 
> http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb112_ZNman000&utm_id=7920


 
Funny you should say that ,  my sister says that too.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 7, 2008)

Shoot, I forgot to tell DEELADY that if she's going to fry, they need to rise like the pizza nap. has to.


----------



## deelady (Nov 7, 2008)

Oye vey!! What a night! First let me tell you what my INTENTIONS where..... I was going to make half the dough into mini deep fried pizza dough bites, with deep fried pepperoni chips topped with grated romano, served with a marinara dipping sauce and a sausage and three cheese pizza dip....we just wanted a little feast of apps while we relaxed and watch TV....well right when I was about to freeze half my dough how you guys suggested we received some unexpected guests and their 3 kids....they devoured EVERYTHING! I ended up cooking up ALL the dough, an extra package of pepperoni and extra sauce and we still barely got to taste anything! By the time they left, all we were left with was a MESS 

To top it off I had a huge bowl of Halloween candy on my dinning table left from trick-or-treaters.....I kid you not, after they were gone not a single candy was left! I guess to look on the brite side, that is all the more candy I won't eat myself! 


But thank you anyways for all the help and suggestions! At least I know for next time how to freeze my pizza dough!!


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice guests. Did they at least say, "thank you" for raiding your 
house? Did they say they thought you were the local food bank?
Sorry, dee.


----------



## deelady (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes, they did say at least Thank you....


----------



## JoeV (Nov 8, 2008)

Very poor manners on the part of your friends, unless that's how you would do to them. We have three children and would never consider just "showing up" with our crumb snatchers, much less with grumbling bellies. Did they bring ANYTHING to share with you? If not, you should send them a gift certificate for charm school; they need to polish their social skills.

You certainly get martyr points for that fiasco.

Just my opinion...your mileage may vary.

JoeV


----------



## deelady (Nov 8, 2008)

Well they called and said they were in the neighborhood and wanted to stop by for a "minute" to say hi. DF said that we were about to eat dinner...and brother (yes unfortunately it was family!) said oh we arent going to stay we just want to say hi real quick. HA!
I was just about done cooking when they all arrived....I wasn't about to not offer any since they were apps (even though they were meant as our dinner) and I surely didn't think they would eat them ALL! So I then anounced, "Well I guess I need to make more!" when the platter was cleaned.....I ended up cooking 3 more batches! Only reason I kept making more was I thought my Fiance was also eating while I was in the kitchen...didn't find out till *over* an hour later that he had NOT eaten 
I know I know...its our own fault for not speaking up
What finaly got them to leave was when I said to our daughter "oh wow its WAY past your bed time!!" ....in actuality it was only 15 minutes past her bed time!
So we ended up eating the rest of the dip....WITH CRACKERS    *sigh*


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2008)

So, when do you get to return the favor?

But you just might be able to, without being mean spirited about it.  You might call them and suggest that you share a Thanksgiving meal with them, at their house.  Then, volunteer to bring what you want to bring.  That leaves them with the cost and task of preparing the turkey, the stuffing, and other such items.  Of course, don't do this unless they can roast the bird as well as you can.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## JoeV (Nov 9, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> So, when do you get to return the favor?
> 
> But you just might be able to, without being mean spirited about it.  You might call them and suggest that you share a Thanksgiving meal with them, at their house.  Then, volunteer to bring what you want to bring.  That leaves them with the cost and task of preparing the turkey, the stuffing, and other such items.  Of course, don't do this unless they can roast the bird as well as you can.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



Brilliant! It's good to know I'm not the only one with creative ideas around here. 

I was going to suggest that me, Middie and Homecook do a road trip and show up very hungry with deelady. I'll even bring a bottle of "Two Buck Chuck" so we don't look like moochers. We can be back in Cleveland in a couple of hours and deelady can be vindicated (not to mention we can be fed as well!).

Joseph the Creative


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah, you can freeze it.......then watch it as it freezes out................pizza is wonderful stuff.......just don't get your hubby or boyfriend hooked on it or you'll never go out again...........wise advice from a wise-a.....ok I'm being good.......just listen to auntie expat.............I will NOT steer you ladies wrong..........


----------



## deelady (Nov 10, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> yeah, you can freeze it.......then watch it as it freezes out................pizza is wonderful stuff.......just don't get your hubby or boyfriend hooked on it or you'll never go out again...........wise advice from a wise-a.....ok I'm being good.......just listen to auntie expat.............I will NOT steer you ladies wrong..........


 


 Too funny, I'll be sure to Royally mess up a dish here and there just to assure him to always take me out from time to time!

Also, I think thats what we should start calling you! Auntie Expat!


----------



## deelady (Nov 10, 2008)

Goodweed of the North said:


> So, when do you get to return the favor?
> 
> But you just might be able to, without being mean spirited about it. You might call them and suggest that you share a Thanksgiving meal with them, at their house. Then, volunteer to bring what you want to bring. That leaves them with the cost and task of preparing the turkey, the stuffing, and other such items. Of course, don't do this unless they can roast the bird as well as you can.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 

Normally I'd say that was an excellent idea, but this family I don't think would have anything I'd be interested in eating let alone Thanks Giving meal!!


----------



## deelady (Nov 10, 2008)

JoeV said:


> Brilliant! It's good to know I'm not the only one with creative ideas around here.
> 
> I was going to suggest that me, Middie and Homecook do a road trip and show up very hungry with deelady. I'll even bring a bottle of "Two Buck Chuck" so we don't look like moochers. We can be back in Cleveland in a couple of hours and deelady can be vindicated (not to mention we can be fed as well!).
> 
> Joseph the Creative


 

 great idea!! but like I said above, I doubt they would have anything worth eating...not even worth 2 buck-chuck!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

that's too funny.......two buck chuck .........is that the same stuff as cold duck???........any of you younguns remember that rotgut???     .............


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

as far as people showing up last minute........it's ok but if you have 3 children and they're hungry do you eat your hosts out of house and home??????  No, you stop on the way over, get a pizza or burgers and eat them in the car........make them clean up after themselves.......if you really are good friends you get enough for everybody........and share.......then it doesn't hurt so much when the scarf down the candy bowl..........they'd better me glad that my gummi bears were not in that bowl.......I really don't share those guys with just anyone.........


----------



## deelady (Nov 10, 2008)

I almost cried when I saw them scarfing down my beloved dark chocolate with almonds!!

And don't worry Auntie Expat if I ever drop by your home I'll be sure to step away from the gummy bears!!


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

deelady.........you're one of the first people that I would share them with ........but I do love them and CAHN'T find them you know where........if 3 rugrats came over and scavenged all of them............they'd be on milk cartons along with their parents..........


----------



## deelady (Nov 10, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> deelady.........you're one of the first people that I would share them with ........but I do love them and CAHN'T find them you know where........if 3 rugrats came over and scavenged all of them............they'd be on milk cartons along with their parents..........


 




 too funny! 

And thanks for sharing your gummies...should I leave the red ones at least for you???  Or you one of the rebel types that go for the greens??


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

deelady said:


> Normally I'd say that was an excellent idea, but this family I don't think would have anything I'd be interested in eating let alone Thanks Giving meal!!


 and you'd have to say blessings
along with the 3 rugrats and we know that you wouldn't really have your heart in it...............and they ate all your chocolate with the almonds.......that's unforgiveable............nope invite them over for Thanksgiving liver and onions...............they kids will thank you.......thank you..........thank you..........as in NOT< NOT NOT


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

deelady said:


> too funny!
> 
> And thanks for sharing your gummies...should I leave the red ones at least for you???  Or you one of the rebel types that go for the greens??


   hinny........I'm the Guillotine. Girl.......the heads go first...........don't matter what color or flavor..............I ain't picky...........


----------

